# Pigeon 'Playgirl' Magazine, Centerfold Contestant



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)




----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Awww...he's so cute! Definitely a looker for the female pigeon persuasion


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Cindy, isn't that "Mikko"?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Victor said:


> Cindy, isn't that "Mikko"?


Hi Victor,
Yes, it's Mikko.  



Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Awww...he's so cute! *Definitely a looker for the female pigeon persuasion*


Hi Brad,
I think he feels he has competition since Malio joined the aviary family.  
But then he has *two* of the three 'ladies' in the aviary under his wing.  

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Mikko is an absolutely stunning bird. He poses so well for the camera.

_He's go the look!_ And I think HE knows it!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Victor said:


> Mikko is an absolutely stunning bird. He poses so well for the camera.
> 
> _He's go the look!_ *And I think HE knows it*!


Thanks Victor. He *is very* photogenic. 

He definitely knows he's a show pigeon.  
There are times when he doesn't just walk about, he literally struts. It's so much fun to watch. 
It's interesting, although Mikko & Malio are identical in that they are both white Capuchines, Mikko seems to have more of a 'show' quality about him. 
Unfortunately, I don't know the history of either of them.

Cindy


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a hunk!!!!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Truly Magnificent!


All my hens would love that Centerfold on their cubby walls.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a natural, Cindy! LOVE that pose!

Maybe we can get more MALE pijies...after all, there ARE 12 months in a YEAR!

MIKKO has JANUARY sewed up...

mmmm, wonder if we could get a "cheesecake" shot of MR. Squeaks??


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, Mikko is stunning - as always! He should have been at the Golden Globes last night! He looks more of a hunk than most of the guys I saw there.  Well, maybe Brad Pitt looked pretty good.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Cindy, Mikko is stunning - as always! He should have been at the Golden Globes last night! He looks more of a hunk than most of the guys I saw there.  Well, maybe Brad Pitt looked pretty good.


I agree, Maggie...although we DO part ways w/Brad Pitt...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I dunno Shi - he's pretty cute even if I don't like the way he treated Jennifer. My mama used to tell me, if I said I didn't like someone, to never say that - to say I didn't like their d... ways.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That is one SEXXXY bird............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A most beautiful bird and picture, Cindy!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Cindy,
Mikko is so beautiful. I must admit, if I had the chance to choose between kissing him or Brad Pitt, Mikko would win, wings down.
Daryl


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well it is, 'ahem', in a rather suggestive pose.

I don't think I had better show it to Garye. She can get 'excited' very easily and I don't think her hubby would much appreciate it.

He likes to think he's the only man in her life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Well it is, 'ahem', in a rather suggestive pose.
> 
> I don't think I had better show it to Garye. She can get 'excited' very easily and I don't think her hubby would much appreciate it.
> 
> He likes to think he's the only man in her life.


Uh...EXCUUUUSE me!! Squeaks is putting up a fuss!  

Mikko is sexy, without a doubt, BUT Squeaks is sexy too AND a SPP!

Oh darn, now you did it! He's sulking and very hurt...Doesn't Garye want any more dance lessons? *sigh* I know Mikko is a HIGH strutter, but Squeaks has very smooooooth moves!  

Harold is in BIG trouble!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow! Mikko is just stunning! He definitely knows how to impress the ladies ! Just as well Jax is still sitting on her eggs because she would go wild with delight..not having a man to love bless her!

Hey Shi has hit on a great idea here...why don't we have a pidgie pin-up calender? I agree that Squeaks should have his place in the calender with his handsome build and SPP status  

Lindi


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THANK you, Lindi! I don't see any other males steppin' up to the camera!

There's Skye and Ricky and/or Eggbert, to name and few. If the hens are into "hunks," well Ricky and Eggy can given 'em a run for their money! (for those who like the studly BIG "football" build!) 

Oh yes, then there's Tooter and BEAKSLEY (not all look for just a "pretty" face! The BEAK has CHARACTER and CHARISMA!)


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> Uh...EXCUUUUSE me!! Squeaks is putting up a fuss!
> 
> Mikko is sexy, without a doubt, BUT Squeaks is sexy too AND a SPP!
> 
> ...


I'm quite sure that if Mr. Squeaks were to pose, Garye would forget all about that white bird in the suggestive pose. But then again, a picture of Mr. Squeaks might make Garye think something .... quite unladylike...

And Harold would never let that happen.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

Mikko looks seriously gorgeous! 

Great photo!

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Hubba hubba! I'm sure he's made many a pidgie's heart go pitter patter


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Garye said:


> I'm quite sure that if Mr. Squeaks were to pose, Garye would forget all about that white bird in the suggestive pose. But then again, a picture of Mr. Squeaks might make Garye think something .... quite unladylike...
> 
> And Harold would never let that happen.


ROFL, Shi! Good one!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> I'm quite sure that if Mr. Squeaks were to pose, Garye would forget all about that white bird in the suggestive pose. But then again, a picture of Mr. Squeaks might make Garye think something .... quite unladylike...
> 
> And Harold would never let that happen.


Hopefully, Cindy and I will work on a calendar "pose" for Squeaks. He's out of daddy and molt mode now and lookin' gooood!

Now, Harold doesn't have to worry about any hanky panky with Squeaks. As mentioned in other threads, Squeaks has a very strict moral code and will not do anything to come between Garye and Harold. I know that Garye hero worships Squeaks, but when he teaches her some nifty dance moves, ole Harold is gonna stand up and take notice! Squeaks knows that Garye is quite the sexy lady herself and is proud to think that she holds him in high esteem!

I'm sure that Garye loves to look but doesn't "touch." Can't speak for "fantasy thoughts," though...


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

little bird said:


> Cindy.....*I do hope you don't start advertising Mikko on all the billboards across America or you'll have all our female pijies headed for Arizona!!!!!*


Not to worry Nona. I don't have enough room in the aviary or enough artificial eggs.  



pigeonmama said:


> Cindy,
> Mikko is so beautiful. I must admit, *if I had the chance to choose between kissing him or Brad Pitt, Mikko would win, wings down.*
> Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Cindy,
> Mikko is so beautiful. I must admit, if I had the chance to choose between kissing him or Brad Pitt, Mikko would win, wings down.
> Daryl


UH HUH...UH HUH...me too!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Gorgeous pic of Mikko, Cindy....looks like he's been getting lessons from ol' Burt
Reynolds  . All I can say is, it's a good thing that Gloria Steinham 'discovered
spirituality' or there would be no rest for the wicked 

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Gorgeous!!!!!

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

pigeonmama said:


> Cindy,
> Mikko is so beautiful. I must admit, if I had the chance to choose between kissing him or Brad Pitt, Mikko would win, wings down.
> Daryl



Yahhhhh, same here...even if he bought me dinner and took me to a movie, I think a handshake and a "Gee thanks Brad!" would be about as far as it goes.


Maybe I will print out a 'pin-up' or two for some of the Hens here to keep taped to the inside of their locker doors..?

Lol...

Definitely a gorgeous Pigeon...!


Be a great Bill-Board for something...maybe -

"Got Feathers?"


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Very attractive, actually beautiful, but as it is Playhen can I offer macho pidge Bruno as a contender? He is the one that was shot *and* had PMV (actually it could have been the other way around) and has won the heart of the beautiful Torvill.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

Since you have shown Bruno's picture, I think he is definitely a contendor for centerfold. So we should make him the centerfold for the March issue of playhen magazine, and Mikko will be the centerfold for February, since January is here. 

Who will be contendors for the following months? 

Anyone have pictures to share...if it is okay with Cindy?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Very attractive, actually beautiful, but as it is Playhen *can I offer macho pidge Bruno as a contender*? He is the one that was shot *and* had PMV (actually it could have been the other way around) and has won the heart of the beautiful Torvill.
> 
> Cynthia


You bet!! Bruno is stunning Cynthia.  



Trees Gray said:


> Hi Cynthia,
> Since you have shown Bruno's picture, I think he is definitely a contendor for centerfold. So we should make him the centerfold for the March issue of playhen magazine, and Mikko will be the centerfold for February, since January is here.
> 
> ** Who will be contendors for the following months?
> ...


* I'll bet you have a photo somewhere of one of your 'hunk of feathers' Treesa.  

** Absolutely.   

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL Cindy,

Let me see if I can get our Skye hunk to "strike a pose".


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> LOL Cindy,
> 
> Let me see if I can get our Skye hunk to "strike a pose".


I bet he will.  

Cindy


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Very attractive, actually beautiful, but as it is Playhen can I offer macho pidge Bruno as a contender? He is the one that was shot *and* had PMV (actually it could have been the other way around) and has won the heart of the beautiful Torvill.
> 
> Cynthia


That is some macho pigeon! I think Garye'd be scared of it though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

*A little adjustment*

I hope this is OK. I adjusted the picture of Mikko a little. I couldn't resist. Mikko is so wonderful looking and I just had the urge to adjust the feel of the image a bit. I was hoping to bring out his beauty just a little more.

Monica


----------

